# 20 Gallon Cichlid Setup



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok I have been wondering if this is a good setup. I have an Auratus and a Yellow Lab. (Both Females) What other fish can I get with these. I have a Penguin Biowheel 150. Like in the title, I have a 20 gallon tall.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Mbuna's such as yellow labs and especially auratus are ill-suited to 20gal tanks with the long-term in mind (that is to say for ultimately housing fully matured specimens), particularly a 20gal-tall. 55gal minimum for these types of fish. 75gal+ preferred if stocking melanochromis species such as m. auratus.

How large are you cichlids and how long have they lived in this tank?

In a standard 20gal I might recommend lake tanganyikan shell dwellers, not sure about the 20gal tall (tank length is of greater importance than tank heigh with african cichlids).


----------

